# Scottish Lorry/Coachbuilders



## FlyingCoo (1 March 2013)

Can anyone recommend any good Scottish Coachbuilders?
Potentially thinking of getting some upgrading work done on current lorry but also want to get some idea of costs etc for building own in the future or if they have any current stock for sale to get ideas.
Thanks


----------



## measles (1 March 2013)

It depends what quality work you want done but IMO there isn't anyone who builds to the standard I would want (and I don't necessarily mean voyager).   That said I have a friend who would know who up here is the best of what is available and I'll ask for you.

Who do you use to maintain your lorry?   We have a great guy in Stirling who doesn't see horsebox and pound signs.


----------



## FlyingCoo (1 March 2013)

I'm very lucky with maintenance wise as I have an ex employee who worked for me that does that side of things. When I employed him he always did my jeep and trailer and he was always given a box of beer at Christmas time.

Let's just say the boxes of beer have served me well over the years!!!

I have an idea what I want in the future also and of what quality but would prefer to use local so can keep an eye on things.I would not like to go down the build route but can't seem to find what I want and budget without travelling all over the country.

Thinking of redoing horse ceiling etc but wanted opinions on who was good and not take the mick as it was a horsebox!!


----------



## measles (1 March 2013)

My OH is just about to re do the ceiling in our 7.5t lorry so jobs like that he is capable enough to carry out.  Will ask friend and let you know who she recommends


----------



## frozzy (1 March 2013)

I can tell you who NOT to use ! Grants Coachworks in Shotts. 
They built a box  for my daughter who spent in excess of £15K after the chassis and body (our previous body) were given to them to upgrade, and do a paint job on. It was back and forth a dozen times after it was meant to be "finished". It leaked like a sieve and every time we took it out, something else went wrong.
In the end we sold it for £5K and bought a trailer.
I have  also seen two other "conversions" they have done. Both of them were cheap and nasty but charged mega bucks for.


----------



## Britestar (1 March 2013)

The twins got a new lorry last year built to spec. I'll where it was.


----------



## FlyingCoo (1 March 2013)

Brilliant thanks for suggestions & know who not to use at least!
Measles- Don't say things like that as My father says my life would be easier if I took up with an OH to do jobs like ceiling repairs instead of me waiting everytime he comes home & I appear at the door with the lorry needing another job done to it!!
Britestar- Oo didn't realise twins was a build job as did admire!!


----------



## Zorro123 (2 March 2013)

WH Malcolm's do all the Oakley warranty work. Huge company, eventing family and big supporters of Scottish eventing. Excellent workmanship.


----------



## EventingMum (2 March 2013)

I know several people who have got lorries from Kinnear Horseboxes in Saline and seem happy. We had a ramp repair done a few years back and it was fine. One of my liveries had one built and the prices was very competitive. Whilst is not of Oakley standard the finish seems good in both the living and horse area. The living is fairly basic but comfortable enough for a night or two away ie just a small hob, sink and loo, but no oven, fridge or shower. However I would get any box van or chassis cab thoroughly checked out prior to agreeing to buy as she had mechanical problems shortly after getting it which ended up costing her a fortune.

A good few years ago we bought our Daf from J E Douglas at Duns who were great, as far as I know they're don't build lorries but will put an existing body onto a new chassis cab. The coachbuilders we used are no longer in business.


----------

